

Javascript bookmarklet to dynamically change all images to placeholder kittens - franze
http://www.tupalo.com/en/blog/kittens-bookmarklet/

======
tomelders
Makes every website except lolcats.com better.

------
thehodge
Oh god, what have I started :(

